# How many of you use Tube amps ?



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I noticed in the technology thread, that several members prefer tube amps to solid state. I am curious to know how many members use tube amps and which amps they use.

I have a collection of vintage amps. Right now, I am using a restored Fisher tube amp, that started life in a console. Other amps include the ubiquitious Dynaco ST-70, Fisher 30a mono blocks, Heath W5m mono blocks, Eico HF-86 an HF-87. 

Preamp is a Conrad Johnson PV-5. Tuner is a restored and aligned Fisher FM90r that originally belonged to my father.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*I knew it, I just knew it.* Brothers in more than just an afinity for trad clothes!

I was using an ST-70 until it died a couple of years ago, when I replaced it with a pair of Naim monoblocks.

Still using my trusty late 1980's vintage Linn Sondek LP12 to spin the vinyl.

Anybody else out there still spinning black platters?

Markus


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Vinyl spinner here as well:

c1985 AR ES-1 / stock arm and Shure V15v-mr cartridge.

I am seriously contemplating the restoration of a c1970 AR XB for use as a dedicated MONO turntable, with a Denon DL-102 MONO cartridge. A large portion of my record collection is comprised of mono records.

If I get a wild hair (and some time) I may even restore my fathers old Rek-O-Kut idler drive machine....

Best,

Ross


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

I use a Music Reference RM9, but no longer spin the vinyl. I use a passive preamp now with a cd player.

Anyone interested in some interesting mods to vintage tube equipment should check out Pierre Sprey at Mapleshade. He is using old Fisher tube amps and receivers to drive Magnepan 3.6 and Gallo Acoustics Ref 3 speakers in his recording/mastering studio. He also sells the modded amps/receivers.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

I use a pair of homemade single ended 300B DRD monoblocks, Klipsch LaScala horns, and an old EMT 930 turntable.

Regards

jeph


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ooooooohhhhhhh I love tubes and tube audio equipment. I started-out in the late 70's, after giving my old Marantz 2215 receiver to my dad, with an Audio Research D51 amp and Precision Fidelity preamp fed by a Phillps platter with Transcriptors Vestigle tonearm ADC cartridge and Empire 3000 speakers. At the time I worked for an electronics parts wholesaler and was involved with DIY audio people; Audio Dimensions in San Diego etc. Over the years I've build various amps and preamps for friends and other audio enthusiasts and was considering making these things in a limited production under my own brand name. Didn't do that since the "lunatic fringe" of audio is just that. Currently I still use the Phillips platter/Vestigle tonearm combo, homemade preamp based on a design by J.C. Morrison, my own push-pull 6L6GC power amp and a pair of modified Rogers LS3A monitor speakers. Use a shelf system to listen to the radio and CDs. Haven't built a thing in years but still appreciate the technology and those people who are still involved with it. Thom.


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

darnit i was hoping this thread was about guitar amps


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

The audio sanity reflected by the comments above increases my respect for the sartorial comments made by these posters with respect to clothes. From my reading of these comments on preferred equipment, those posting on this thread are truly "listening" to the music and are actively demonstrating a commitment to high performance and resisting the tides of fashion. Bravo!

Sweetbooness, what kind of passive preamp are you using? I once auditioned a "First Sound" that was astonishingly transparent.

Markus


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> The audio sanity reflected by the comments above increases my respect for the sartorial comments made by these posters with respect to clothes. From my reading of these comments on preferred equipment, those posting on this thread are truly "listening" to the music and are actively demonstrating a commitment to high performance and resisting the tides of fashion. Bravo!
> 
> ...


I can recommend the diyaudiosupply Django transformer volume control as an excellent "passive" preamp. The closest I ever came to a straight wire with gain.

Regards

jeph


----------



## A Purist (Dec 30, 2003)

We can make our own SAT questions.

Oxxford Clothes is to McIntosh Labs what ________ is to Magnepan.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Passives are very very easy to make and try out. I am in the middle of evaluating a Radio Shack sourced DIY passive that I put together in about 30min. I have it connected between the record out connection of the PV-5 and the amp. I am using generic gold RCA jacks, 22ga solid wire and an ALPS 100k stereo volume control. I intend to experiment with different values of shunting resistors until I settle on what I like.

Once I have refined the design, I'll replicate it with higher quality parts (RCA jacks, ALPS Blue Velvet pot, Vishay resitors, 30ga Litz wire). 

When finished, I expect the total monetary outlay to be in the area of $150. I can not think of a better upgrade value.

Best,

Ross


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

> quote:I knew it, I just knew it. Brothers in more than just an afinity for trad clothes!


That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread... I use a home-rolled 2A3 with Audio Note transformers, a Fisher 400 in my office at work, and a Marantz Model 1 for listening to 78s.

Certainly it takes a certain type to seek out "worn quality" over "perfectly new junk."

Along those lines I'll bet I'm not the only one to use a vintage Leica or Hasselblad either...


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

My passive is from Luminous Audio, speakers Quad ESL989.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by gator_
> 
> darnit i was hoping this thread was about guitar amps


Okay, but I'm not so certain you want to go there.

In order to be "trad", your guitar amp has to look vintage. You know; a Fender Tweed, or one of the modern lookalikes by Peavey &c.

Extra points if your guitar cable is braided instead of rubberized.

Major extra points if your guitar is vintage, or reissue. Think 1950's strats teles, or LP customs. Mint green, with a pearloid pick guard, and a blonde maple neck.

You'll probably have to limit yourself to spring reverb, and Dunlop's classic effects pedals (or Danelectro's vintage looking stomp boxes). Okay, you can probably add a Moogerfooger, but let's not get carried away here.

Your microphone will have to look vintage. Shure offers a few vintage looking mics, but with Large Diaphragm Tube Mics so cheap these days, why not take one with you on the road? Just be careful about playing in front of a rowdy crowd who might tip your mic stand over and ruin it. Ribbon mics are waaay to fragile to take on the road, no matter how good they sound, or how vintage they look.

Here's the kicker, and I'm pretty sure you'll be angry at me if I say anything about this. Your band will probably have to be clean cut, and wear matching outfits if the Trad/Fogey crowd is going to stick around long enough to hear you play.

Perhaps this stigma isn't so bad if you opt for white dinner jackets with narrow, shawl lapels. Skinny plaid bow ties might complete the look without looking too costumey, but I'm not one to dictate these things in absolute terms. In any case, formal wear is supposed to match, so nobody will call your band a bunch of sissies when you all dress alike.

Extra points if one of you wears Buddy Holly glasses.

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

oooooohhhhhhhh, tube amps. Nothing has ever sounded as good as my parents' solid state tube amp stereo. I'm going to learn a lot from this thread.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

No tubes here, but I own 47 Labs gear which sounds tubey for solid state. Michell Gyrodec, Morch arm, Shelter cartridge, Audio Note speakers for now. My first DIY project wil be a tube amp. When will I do that? That is the question. It is nearly 9 and I am still at work. No tubes any time soon, but my heart is there.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

Dynaco. can't we get some Dynaco talk going on here.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

There was a time when I procured a used Audio Research to power the big rig. Basically, I couldn't justify the cost of the best solid states for the purpose (Cello), and I needed something bigger than my NAIM 140s, which still power my good small rig. After children arrived, I thought it prudent to trade in the glowing glass, and now have a Plinius which I like very much. 

Gotta say, Markus, that in smaller rooms, Linn/NAIM really rules. My small rig is a Linn Axis, NAIM electronics, and Rega ELA speakers. Still love it after all these years.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I started the hi-fi journey with Sugden electronics, Proac Tablettes, and Rega TT. Just a few iterations later, I'm still on a similar, albeit modified-Brit-Fi path with Dynavector electronics, Neat Elites and Nottingham TT. I don't know about you guys, but the Corolla sized, high wattage, American amps with 2 inch faceplates just don't cut it on musical terms.

Yes, I do digits (another English CD player & iPod for the road) but most home listening is via the black slabs.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by spinlps_
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but the Corolla sized, high wattage, American amps with 2 inch faceplates just don't cut it on musical terms.


I am with you on that one. But there are some very serious low powered American tube amps that can more than cut it on musical terms.

I think Sugden makes great products, but there is nothing that sings like a single ended amplifier and a pair of horns..


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

All-tube, all the time
Cary CAD-50 monoblocs (KT-90s from Kevin Deal)
Conrad-Johnson PV-10A preamp w/ phono (NOS)
VPI HW MkIII turntable with JMW-10 arm
and Benz Glider II cartridge
Meadowlark Shearwaters
Sony 555 SACD
Arcam CD
Dedicated listening room
2,500 - plus LPs
and about 800 SACDs and CDs and
a new pair of Bass Weejuns


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> All-tube, all the time
> Cary CAD-50 monoblocs (KT-90s from Kevin Deal)
> ...


Mr. Checks, You saved the best for last.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

> quote:How many of you use Tube amps ?


I guess the real question you should be asking, is how many of you wear tube tops? Okay. Actually if the answer is "yes,I wear them", I really don't want to know that!

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## JRY (Mar 22, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Vacuum tube technology? Let's hear from a genuine expert - Mr. Geoff Emerick. I'm quoting from his new book Here, There and Everywhere - My Life Recording the Music of The Beatles  .

Commenting on the recording of Abbey Road: _" The new mixing console had a lot more bells and whistles on it than the old one, and it gave me the opportunity to put into practice many of the ideas I'd had in mind for years, but it just didn't sound the same, mainly because it utilized transistor circuitry instead of tubes. George Harrison had a lot of trouble coming to terms with the fact that there was less body in the guitar sound, and Ringo was rightfully concerned about the drum sound - he was playing as hard as ever, but you didn't hear the same impact. He and I had a long conversation about that, which was quite unusual, but after a good deal of experimentation I came to the conclusion that we simply couldn't match the old Beatles sound we had become used to; we simply had to accept that this was the best we could achieve with the new equipment. Personally, I preferred the punchier sound we had gotten out of the old tube console and four-track recorder; everything was sounding mellower now. It seemed like a step backward, but there was nothing we could do - there was an album to record and we simply had to get on with it."_

'nuff said, albeit the end result was a masterpiece.

Regards,
JRY

"There are many ways in which to break a plate, but only one way to put it back together." - Howard Roberts


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep. It took a long time before engineers figured out how important tubes are in the recording studio, even if the Beatles knew it on day one of recording with their new mixing console.

Nowadays, you can find tubes in EV-erything. Even in places where they frankly don't belong. It sounds hip to say it has vacum tubes in it, so they use that as a selling point. It makes good sense, however, to use tubes on the front end of any digital recording process; so tube preamps (and compressor/limiters) are almost essential. Everybody from Rode, to Presonus, to Aphex, to A.R.T offer some kind of tube preamp.

Rolls offers a solid bang for your buck most of the time, and even has a tube turntable preamp that might be worth looking at if you spin vynil. I don't really know.
https://rolls.com/bellari/
Joe Meek seems to dominate the pricey high end of the recording stuff.

This site seems a little wacky to me. Tube synthesizer modules???

For those of you who remember building Heathkits, these links look like they might be of interest. PAiA has been around forever.

https://www.tangible-technology.com/tubes/altec.html
https://www.tangible-technology.com/tubes/1566/1566.html

Happy hunting.

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## Archy (Apr 5, 2006)

Among tubes, I would have to say that the 6L6 is the most Trad--preferably plugged into a black and chrome McIntosh amp.

The EL-34 is a bit too Euro, although it is redeemed when used in a Made in Philadelphia Dynaco ST-70 with a brown tube cage. In fact, I suspect that is why they had the cover in the first place, to hide the damn European tubes.

A truly trad system would have to have at least one component from AR, KLH, Rek-o-Kut, Dynaco or McIntosh. Gold Fisher receivers in wood cases rate too. MAYBE Altec, maybe...

Anything with 2A3s, 300Bs is too flashy, even though their sound is arguably in keeping with Trad aesthetics.

Anything built from Sound Practices magazine is not trad, but rather cutting edge modern--trad of the future, perhaps, or a trad concession to modernity. I'm entitled to this opinion because I was the editor. 

Frankly, I don't see much tradness in most of the modern tube audio market. Nostalgia is a part of it but much of the recent production uses too much dubious modern technology and not enough wrinkle finish or real lacquer paint. 

Right now I'm listening to the sound bar on my Dell monitor, but at least I'm wearing an old pair of Weejuns.

Joe Roberts


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I think that even _caring_ about sound and music is Trad, or perhaps Fogey. Or curmudgeon-like. I mean, most people don't listen, home two-channel systems are no longer thought of as mattering, people who used to enjoy listening to music now don't listen because they've replaced the big, heavy, ARs with mini-systems or all-in-one boomboxes.

Markus


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not a member of clan Macintosh. 

But I think it's interesting how many times the name has been associated with world changing inventions, and with trekkie-style cults.

The Mackintosh coat, McIntosh audio, and Macintosh computers.

Okay, the coat never had a cult, even if the name is still used generically to describe tan rain coats.

Someday, I'm gonna put on a Macintosh kilt, and a Mackintosh coat. I'm gonna plug my G3's sound output into a McIntosh amp, and listen to iTunes for a couple of hours.

Then, and only then, will I earn the title of "Mac Daddy".

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by dpihl_
> 
> I guess the real question you should be asking, is how many of you wear tube tops?


Or tube socks?

Still "no."


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Archy_
> 
> Among tubes, I would have to say that the 6L6 is the most Trad--preferably plugged into a black and chrome McIntosh amp.
> 
> ...


There is something inherently trad in resurecting pre WWII technology because of superior sonics.

Taking the larger view, most of what we on this board consider to be trad was perfected before WWII. I would consider 2a3 and 300b triodes to be perfect examples.

Mr. Roberts, SP is missed.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

> quote:Along those lines I'll bet I'm not the only one to use a vintage Leica or Hasselblad either...


No youâ€™re not. I use a vintage Leica M3. Sorry I ditched tubes a while ago (tired of changing them). I use a 20 year old APT Holman (THX) set up that is superb.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by rl1856_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300B's and 2A3's might be flashy, but like Ross I miss Sound Practices. I still read the old copies frequently.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

[/quote]

300B's and 2A3's might be flashy, but like Ross I miss Sound Practices. I still read the old copies frequently.
[/quote]

Amazing. Though I don't re-read them as much as I used to, I've still got them around, along with a bunch of old copies of _Listener_.

Markus


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

So I'm not the only one with a complete sets of Listener and the Tracking Angle gathering dust? Wow...


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by spinlps_
> 
> So I'm not the only one with a complete sets of Listener and the Tracking Angle gathering dust? Wow...


I have an almost full set of Listener. I am missing a few early issues and haven't found them yet. I started subscribing in about late 99. I bought all the early issues after they went under and read them for months on the train to see what it was all about in the earlier days. It seemed even more fun in the beginning before the tube orthodoxy took hold. Little did I know that Art Dudley started off with a sand amp Naim system. Now he's got gear I never would have imagined him owning.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I have close to a full collection of Listener and The Tracking Angle (missing 1 or 2 issues of each), Fi (all expect #1) and of course Stereophile (from before it was a full size mag).

I recently picked up ~50 copies of High Fidelity c1959-64; back when tubes still ruled the world ! Very interesting to read the equipment and record reviews as well as look at the old ads.

Lots of fun to go back through the older issues.

Best,

Ross


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Fi... another defunct hi fi rag of which a complete run competes with shoes for space in my closet...


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of Listener. I kind of dropped out of the hifi rat race about four years ago when it folded, although I have a S-phile subscription that shows up once a month, largely unread.

Really, once the cat died, how could Listener have continued?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

all these threads should be moved to the Interchange. AlanC, where are you when we need you?


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

dpihl said:


> What has any of this to do with clothing?


My organ teacher told me never to wear brown shoes when playing in public.

1964 Hammond B3 and 122 Leslie "Tall-Boy" with push-pull 6550's.


----------



## davespc (Aug 22, 2005)

*serious tubes!!!!*

i am running a pair of Acoustat X electrostatics which I bought in 78 with a CJ pre-amp. (tube naturally)
i also just bought a Scott Nixon tube dac to go from my pc to my krell 400xi. i can't wait to get it set up.
i passed on an Oxxford suit to upgrade my stereo this summer!!!
Dave


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have built five stereo amps from scratch and also some kit preamps..Eico and a eico tuner. The amps have been sitting on a shelf a long time. Probably the electrolytics in the power supplies are shot as well as some of the other capacitors. Have thought of repairing them once in a while and considered buying an O scope in a thrift shop for this purpose, but didn't. Apparently there is a renewed interest in tube equipment and I could be taking part in that.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been into "Vintage" and tube "Hi-Fi" for about fifteen years. Everything listed has been reworked and specs. out at, or better than original condition.

System one. (Main system) 1961 MacIntosh C11 Pre-Amp
(2) 196? Dynaco MK III 60wt Monoblocks Amps
CD is my main source
Rega Apollo (CD)
1978 Oak Klipsch LaScala (AA crossovers)
Sunfire "True" Sub (for the low end stuff)

System two (study) Dynaco ST70 redone as all my dynaco amps are by "Autospec" on Audiogon. If you want to see some top quality tube amp work Will Vincent (Autospec) is the man!
Manely "Shrimp" Pre-amp
Rega Apollo CD
Scott 110B tuner (it's all tube of course!)
Klipsch Heresy speakers

System three (Bedroom) Dynaco ST70
Quad 99 Pre amp (the the Island of Brittian!)
AudioPhysic "Yara" speakers
Rega Apollo CD

System four (Basement) Scott 299D Integrated amp/preamp
Rega Apollo CD
Klipsch Cornwall speakers (real rock and rollers!)

I match in various tuners from time to time as I work on some, trade others, ect.

I've met some good friends though my interest in tube Hi-Fi.

Regards,

Bill 
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

thats a good one to get new.

but guys...this is, in fact, off topic.

Well what we really need is a subsection of the trad forum for non clothing threads. isn't it time for that?

Danny


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

I was trained to build and repair tube equipment (hand wired, not circuit boards). The best day in my life was when solid state arrived. Quality solid state is far better than quality tube electronics.


----------



## Mr. Papa (Jun 15, 2007)

Archy said:


> Among tubes, I would have to say that the 6L6 is the most Trad--preferably plugged into a black and chrome McIntosh amp.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see much tradness in most of the modern tube audio market. Nostalgia is a part of it but much of the recent production uses too much dubious modern technology and not enough wrinkle finish or real lacquer paint.
> Joe Roberts


I'd go one step further and say that 6V6s are even MORE old school than 6L6s, but what do I know.

For home stereo I have an Antique Sound Labs ASL1003 integrated amp, which uses Winged C EL34s and RFT matched 12AU7s in the preamps. I love it. I wouldn't trade it for anything. I just wish a good turntable would fall into my lap. As for it's 'traddiness,' it's matte black and chrome. Not sure how it could get any better without wood panels.

I built my own Fender 5E3 guitar amp circuit, which models the go-to stage and studio amp of the '50s. Again, wouldn't trade it for the craziest modern amp. In my opinion, solid state is about as exciting as the flavor of communion wafers.

If anyone is wondering, I feel very strongly that good power to your amp, meaning uninterrupted, thick cable in your house wiring and a really good power cable to the amp, do wonders for bringing out the dynamics of _any_ amp, and also in reducing the noise floor. It might be the best bang-for-the-buck enhancement I've done.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

kitonbrioni said:


> I was trained to build and repair tube equipment (hand wired, not circuit boards). The best day in my life was when solid state arrived. Quality solid state is far better than quality tube electronics.


"Better".....Okay.

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## 2.mark (Jul 12, 2006)

My tube amps: Fender Super Champ (1983), Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (2003) and a tiny old National believed to be from the 60's.

..Mark


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

Early 50s Magnavox in my living room.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Marshall MG100DFX

But I have this plugged into it... sorry.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

CAE three channel preamp with seven AX7s with a VHT 2502 poweramp with EL34s. Sweet tone.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I only used tube amps for electric guitar (Fender Pro-Reverb, Deluxe Reverb and Princeton Reverb) but for stereo I use British components, no tube, Arcam, about the nicest in it's price range, a wonderfully warm sound. If I was a rich man I would have MacIntosh.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

guitone said:


> I only used tube amps for electric guitar (Fender Pro-Reverb, Deluxe Reverb and Princeton Reverb) but for stereo I use British components, no tube, Arcam, about the nicest in it's price range, a wonderfully warm sound. If I was a rich man I would have MacIntosh.


You don't have to be super-rich, I've slowly built up a decent used McIntosh setup. I used to have a Sonic Frontiers Line 1 as my line stage, but dumped it for an all solid state setup. I figured that any benefit realized by tubes is negated by coloration I didn't care for, and the hassle of maintenance. I still like tubes in some situations, but for serious listening I like my all solid state setup.

FYI-

McIntosh C39 pre
McIntosh MCD7009 CD player
McIntosh MLD7020 LD player
McIntosh MR7084 tuner
Tweaked Pro-Ject 6.1 'table
Krell KSA-100S amplifier
Magnepan MGMC1 speakers
DIY bass drivers

I'll be replacing the Pro-Ject with a Technics SL-1200, an amazingly good turntable considering it's usually used as a DJ instrument.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Ampeg B-15N Portaflex.

-spence


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

jbmcb said:


> You don't have to be super-rich, I've slowly built up a decent used McIntosh setup. I used to have a Sonic Frontiers Line 1 as my line stage, but dumped it for an all solid state setup. I figured that any benefit realized by tubes is negated by coloration I didn't care for, and the hassle of maintenance. I still like tubes in some situations, but for serious listening I like my all solid state setup.
> 
> FYI-
> 
> ...


when I decided to get a new turntable I picked a Music Hall, very nice at it's price point...I chose not to bet the Technics, not sure why at this point in time, the music hall is a nice unit, not top shelf but I don't play my vinyl as much as I once did.


----------

